# Afghan Elvis



## Disir (Mar 20, 2016)

I was on the road the other day and happened to catch this.  I found it to be really interesting. It's 16 minutes long. 

The odd power of the cover band. So one day in Afghanistan, reporter Gregory Warner started playing "Those Were the Days My Friend" on his accordion. His translator, shocked, asks, "How do you know Afghan music?" Greg scratches his head and thinks, "But this is just some folk song my mom used to sing to me!"
Afghan Elvis


----------

